# Need Help! Added light fixtures, now hear only static from stereo?



## BCF150 (Jan 18, 2008)

I need some help resolving an interference problem with my audio system. I have a reconditioned Onkyo TX-8255 stereo receiver connected to a pair of Sony SS-B3000 bookshelf speakers. I’ve had this setup in my garage for the last 3 weeks with no problems.

My garage had only one 4ft. fluorescent strip light in it, so I decided to add two more 4ft. fluorescent lights so that I could actually work in there at night.

The installation went smooth until I turned the circuit breaker back on and then turned on the stereo. I’m getting mostly static out of it unless I turn off the lights, then it plays just fine.

All the connections were made in the original light fixture. It had a switch wire coming from the switch and a power wire coming from the receptacle. I simply tied a new power wire in to feed my new lights.

So, what’s my problem? Ground loop maybe? Something else?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

wow that sucks, a bit late but hey

is it getting into the AM reception or all of it?

You could try and extend or move the antennas around.

If its in every thing am fm cd phone what have you input/mode. You could try some ferrite doughnuts or clip on ferrite filters like you would see on some cord on the back of a computer. Put one each speaker lead and one on the power cord. As close as possible to the back of the receiver.


Something like these, might be at radio shack and best buy

FERRITE SNAP ON CHOKE - GET RID OF RFI / EMI BRAND NEW - eBay (item 190306314299 end time Jun-07-09 09:59:21 PDT)


----------

